# e-mu 0404



## sam81 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi,

I'm having problems getting sound from an external USB souncard, the _E_-mu 0404 on FreeBSD 9.1. I've loaded the _USB_ sound driver through loader.conf:

```
nvidia_load="YES"
linux_load="YES"
snd_uaudio_load="YES"
```
but the soundcard does not appear:

```
[CMD=root@fuz:/home/sam #]cat /dev/sndstat[/CMD]
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC883 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC883 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC883 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0014) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <NVIDIA (0x0014) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm5: <NVIDIA (0x0014) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm6: <NVIDIA (0x0014) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm7: <USB audio> (rec)
```

I think that pcm7 is my _L_ogitech webcam.

I have tried plugging/unplugging the _USB_ cable but that does not help, in dmesg though I can see that the soundcard is detected somehow:

```
ugen3.3: <vendor 0x046d> at usbus3
uaudio0: <vendor 0x046d product 0x0809, class 239/2, rev 2.00/0.10, addr 3> on usbus3
uaudio0: No playback.
uaudio0: Record: 48000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format.
uaudio0: No midi sequencer.
pcm7: <USB audio> on uaudio0
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
ugen3.4: <E-MU Systems, Inc.> at usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
ugen1.2: <Logitech> at usbus1
```
I remember installing PC-BSD one or two years ago and the soundcard was working back then. I tried installing the latest version of PC-BSD but I have exactly the same problem, the card is not listed in /dev/sndstat.

I also attempted to change the default number of channels in _USB_ audio devices as suggested here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=36810&highlight=uaudio (`sysctl hw.usb.uaudio.default_c/hannels=6`) but no luck!

I also tried putting 
	
	



```
snd_driver_load="YES"
```
 in loader.conf but no joy!

Finally I tried loading the oss driver to see if the soundcard would work with that, but the system complains that I already have the snd_driver loaded and I should unload it first to load the oss driver. I've tried commenting out  the following in loader.conf:

```
#snd_uaudio_load="YES"
#snd_driver_load="YES"
```
but I'm still unable to load the _OSS_ drivers, my /dev/sndstat always looks the same.


----------

